# nero 3 - brenner wird nicht erkannt

## pieter_parker

hallo

ich hab einen nec nd-1300a cd/dvd brenner, dieser ist in einem usb gehaeuse

mit meinem alten computer und gentoo und nero2 fuer linux konnte ich damit cds und dvds brennen

jetzt auf dem neuen computer mit nero3 sehe ich in nero bei rekorder auswaehlen nur den image recorder, aber nicht meinen brenner

im syslog sehe ich das hier beim einschalten von dem laufwerk :

```

Sep 23 15:52:00 desktop usb 1-2.1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Sep 23 15:52:00 desktop usb 1-2.1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 23 15:52:00 desktop scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 23 15:52:00 desktop usb-storage: device found at 6

Sep 23 15:52:00 desktop usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Sep 23 15:52:05 desktop scsi 10:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-1300A  1.0B PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Sep 23 15:52:05 desktop usb-storage: device scan complete

```

mit nero2 auf dem alten computer lief das problemlos

jetzt auf dem neuen computer mit nero3 dagegen nicht .. der brenner wird nicht in nero angezeigt

hat jemmand eine idee woran das liegen koennte?

----------

## misterjack

Nero fragen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Brennprogrammen aus?

----------

## pieter_parker

naja .. ich wollte schon nero verwenden, k3b hatte das letzte mal am system irgendwas verdreht und deshalb werde ich es nicht installieren

```

Sep 28 14:05:10 desktop usb 1-2.1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

Sep 28 14:05:10 desktop usb 1-2.1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 14:05:10 desktop scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 28 14:05:10 desktop usb-storage: device found at 11

Sep 28 14:05:10 desktop usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Sep 28 14:05:15 desktop scsi 12:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-1300A  1.0B PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Sep 28 14:05:15 desktop usb-storage: device scan complete

```

muesste im syslos nicht etwas steht von sr0 oder so aehnlich .. also da wo das lw zufinden ist?

frueher am alten computer meine ich das im syslos soetwas oder soetwas aehnliches mit sr0 stand ..

----------

## misterjack

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> k3b hatte das letzte mal am system irgendwas verdreht und deshalb werde ich es nicht installieren

 

wie das? normalerweise kann ein programm mit benutzerrechten nie was am system "verdrehen"

----------

## pieter_parker

es ist schon zulange her, ich weiss nicht mehr was damals war .. ich will jedenfalls gerne nero zum brennen nehmen, aber mein brenner wird nicht angezeigt im nero

wie ist das mit dem brenner lw .. muesste im syslog nicht etwas stehen wo der brenner zu finden ist?

ich meine frueher beim alten computer stand beim brenner einschalten im syslog etwas von ...sr0... , aber davon ist jetzt nichts zusehen

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Der Brenner wird von Kernel erkannt. Sieht man in dmesg.

Dann fehlt wahrscheinlich das notwendige Devicenode unter /dev.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie/wo bekomme ich denn die devicenode ?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

```
man mknod
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Besser wäre...

```
man udev
```

----------

## rincewind

Hi,

Ich hatte neulich das gleiche Problem und hab mich totgesucht, keiner schien das gleiche problem zu haben, hattest du mal ein Nero 3 Beta ebuild installiert ? Irgendeins davon, keine ahnung mehr welches, hat sich nach /usr/local/ installiert und wurde beim update nicht entfernt. Nach einem emerge -C nero hab ich dann händisch alles unter /usr/local/ was mit nero zu tun hatte alles in /etc und alles aus /usr/bin entfernt. 

Nero wieder "gemerged" und alles lief wieder.

----------

